# Flex Lewis Believe to Achieve



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2011)

Part 2






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 23, 2011)

Part 3






YouTube Video


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks..will watch later for sure! Ace Ventura: Pet Detective is on...


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2011)

Part 4






YouTube Video


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 30, 2011)

Neil hill is a badass motherfucker


----------



## suprfast (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice.  Flex has been a favorite of mine for a couple years now.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2011)

Part 5






YouTube Video


----------



## wisco (Dec 10, 2011)

Love Flex. He should get on stage with the bigger boys and show them what lines and symmetry really means. I'd put him #1 in 202's and top 3 in the over 202 no question.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 10, 2011)

Definitely one of my favorites. Him, Dugdale and Decker have awesome builds


----------



## guyhard (Dec 12, 2011)

flex seems to be a nice guy, but you have to have a lot of guts if you want to be a pro, stay on 202 mate


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 22, 2011)

Here is the last part. I don't get why they posted it on youtube instead of selling it on dvd. I would have paid for it; not that I don't mind seeing it almost for free. 






YouTube Video


----------



## suprfast (Dec 22, 2011)

Good stuff man.  He will win 2012.


----------



## menace (Dec 29, 2011)

*flex*

he deserves to win, great shape and symmetry. 2012 should be a great year for him


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2012)

On another site I read that Flex and his wife had split. When I watched these again today I saw the only glimpse of her was a picture on the fridge and some footage of her cooking in the kitchen that did not show her face. It must have happened a while back but I feel saddened to hear it.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## mugshot (Mar 28, 2012)

good post


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;nUi2DccsMFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nUi2DccsMFU[/video]


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 13, 2012)

^ thanks for these vids! Great thread


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2013)

No Stone Unturned 2 coming soon


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2013)

Day with Flex: Move to Florida

A Day with Flex Lewis - Move to Florida | FLEX Online


----------



## Intense (Apr 4, 2013)

Repped, and subbed for later


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2013)

Vlog 1 Moving Day


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2013)

Flex Lewis in Slovakia part 1


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2013)

Part 2


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2013)

Part 3


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2013)

Flex Lewis and Milan Sadek chest workout at Mozolani Fitness


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2013)

Arm training in Linden, NJ with Erik Ramirez

Flex -The Welsh Dragon- Lewis Bicep Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2013)

Defending the Olympia part 1

Flex Lewis Week - Defending Olympia Title - Part One | FLEX Online


----------



## tarheels15 (Aug 17, 2013)

Good posts. Flex is one of my favorites


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2013)

Defending the Olympia part 2

Flex Lewis Week: Defending Olympia Title Part 2 | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2013)

Defending the Olympia part 3

Flex Lewis Week: Defending Olympia Title Part 3 | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2013)

Flex Lewis Defending the Olympia part 4

Flex Lewis Week: Defending Olympia Title Part 4 | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2013)

Defending the Olympia part 5

Flex Lewis Week: Defending Olympia Title Part 5 | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2013)

Defending the Olympia part 6

Flex Lewis Week: Defending Olympia Title Part 6 | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2014)

Flex Lewis - Evolution of Flex - Episode 1


----------



## The-Doctor (Feb 23, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Flex Lewis and Milan Sadek chest workout at Mozolani Fitness



WOW I have never seen him with a "fat face" before. He looks totally different.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2014)

Flex Lewis - Evolution of Flex - Episode 2


----------



## Curt James (Mar 15, 2014)

They should allow him to do both the 212 O and the Open this year.


----------



## sewardfitness (Mar 15, 2014)

212v all day


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2014)

Flex Lewis - 100 Rep Tricep Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2014)

Flex Lewis - Machine Dip


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2014)

Flex Lewis - Smith Machine Tricep Extension


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2014)

FLEX LEWIS, DANA LINN BAILEY, JEFF LOGAN TRAIN BACK


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2014)

Flex Lewis and Jake Nikolopoulos training back

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=656546731082683


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2014)

Flex Lewis Trains on the Eve of the 2014 Flex Lewis Classic 

Mr. Olympia 212 trains back before heading over to check-ins at the 2014 Flex Lewis Classic.

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/back/flex-lewis-trains-eve-2014-flex-lewis-classic


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2014)

Flex Lewis Classic Prejudging, Part 1

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/general-news/flex-lewis-classic-prejudging-part-1

Flex Lewis Classic Prejudging, Part 2

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/general-news/flex-lewis-classic-prejudging-part-2


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Flex Lewis Trains on the Eve of the 2014 Flex Lewis Classic
> 
> Mr. Olympia 212 trains back before heading over to check-ins at the 2014 Flex Lewis Classic.
> 
> http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/back/flex-lewis-trains-eve-2014-flex-lewis-classic



Flex Lewis Back Training Part 2, and Team Meet & Greet 

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/back/flex-lewis-back-training-part-2-and-team-meet-greet


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2014)

Behind the Scenes at the Flex Lewis Classic Check-Ins

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/general-news/behind-scenes-flex-lewis-classic-check-ins


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2014)

Flex Lewis - Evolution of Flex - Episode 3


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2014)

Korea Grand Prix Champion


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2014)

Flex Lewis - Evolution of Flex - Episode 4


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2014)

Chest Training With Flex and Dallas


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2015)

60 Seconds with Flex | Double Bicep Cable Curl


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2015)

60 Seconds with Flex | Seated Pec Flys


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2015)

Train with the Champ, Flex Lewis presents the first Project Flex camp, Part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2015)

Train with the Champ, Flex Lewis presents the first Project Flex camp, Part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 20, 2015)

Flex Lewis' Gym Philosophy


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2016)

Tails of The Dragon- First Video 2016 - Starring Neil "Yoda" Hill


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2016)

Late Night Chest Training Session - Tails of the Dragon - Ep.2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BWLsaQDUhA


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2017)

Flex Lewis: Welsh Schwarzenegger

Turn on the English captions: it is in Welsh.

http://www.s4c.cymru/clic/e_level2.shtml?programme_id=537485094


----------

